# WOW auf einem NETBOOK spielen



## .WOW GAMER. (20. April 2009)

hi
ich habe ne frage: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann man wow auf einem Netbook spielen?
ich meine jetzt so für ne pvp runde oder ah durschauen oder Briefkasten nachgucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
sind die Netbooks schon so gut?
Netbook : weil ich im moment nicht so viel geld zur verfügung habe ...^^ max 450€
lg und schon mal danke
Simon


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2009)

_Zum in den Briefkasten / ins AH schauen ja , aber PvP bzw Raids würd ich damit nicht machen.. _


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2009)

für 450€ kannst du einen richtigen Laptop bekommen der mehr Leistung hat

Bzw. für 499€ bekommst du ein Notebook, das WoW lässig schaffen sollte: Klick


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2009)

_Link funzt nicht richtig mein Freund :]_


----------



## Asoriel (20. April 2009)

danke für den Hinweiß, hier der direkte Link:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/...ba+sat+a300+22f

edit: Geht auch nicht...das Notebook heißt "TOSHIBA SAT. A300-22F" und kostet 499&#8364;, sollte sich über die Suche also finden lassen.

Ist wohl diese neue Buffed-Sicherheitsmeldung die den Link zerschießt.


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (20. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> danke für den Hinweiß, hier der direkte Link:
> 
> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/...ba+sat+a300+22f
> 
> ...


super danke ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
allerdings sollte es so billig wie möglich und so kompakt wie möglich sein deshalb die frage mit dem netbook.....
kennt sich einer mit dem vom aldi aus? Ist das gut genug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg
Simon


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2009)

Naja, wirklich riesig ist das Toshiba mit 15,4" nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vom Aldinotebook weiss ich gerade die Teile nicht, kannst die mal posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allgemein schliessen sich billig, kompakt und Gaming aber ziemlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (21. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, wirklich riesig ist das Toshiba mit 15,4" nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja da hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich meine das Medion Netbook 
http://www.medion.com/de/electronics/prod/...6914/30008863A1

MEDION® AKOYA® mini E1210 25 cm / 10" Notebook MD 96914

Original Windows® XP Home Edition inkl. SP3, Intel® Atom&#8482; Prozessor N270, Intel® GM 950, 25 cm / 10&#8221; TFT Display, 160 GB Festplatte, 3 Zellen Akku mit bis zu 2,5 Std Laufzeit

meinste das schafft das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: der link tuts leider nicht weiß net wiso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kannste unter medion googeln und dann 10 zoll bei der option notebook auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2009)

Wohl eher weniger. Wie pain geschrieben hat, höchstens zum Post checken oder ins AH schaun.
Der Atom N270 ist die CPU , die auch in den meisten Netbooks verbaut ist und hat einen Singlecore mit 1,6 GHz - das ist "selbst für WoW" ein bisschen sehr wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich warte immer noch darauf dass mal ein Netbook mit den N330 rauskommt : / Aber darauf kann man wahrscheinlich lange warten...

Edit: Ja, langsam nervt die redirect Seite von buffed, die zerschiesst mit Vorliebe Links. Vote 4 Funktion zum ausschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

für so eine Funktion bin ich auch! Es nervt tierisch, jeden Link nochmal zu bestätigen. Nur damit die (Deppen) Leute aus dem WoW-Forum nicht bei jedem Link ihre Accountdaten angeben und sich nachher wundern dass ihr Account weg ist.


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (23. April 2009)

ja fin ich auch...
aber vielen dank für die hilfe werde mir dann wohl doch ein kleines notebook kaufen müssen ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (25. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> danke für den Hinweiß, hier der direkte Link:
> 
> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/...ba+sat+a300+22f
> 
> ...



Da ich selber auf der Suche nach einem passenden Notebook war, hab ich mir das jetzt einfach mal bestellt. Ich habe aber die 4Gb Ram Variante genommen. So läuft alles prima, aber im Raid konnte ich es noch nicht testen.
Trotzdem mal danke für den Tip! 

MfG


----------



## johnnypod (20. November 2009)

Habe mir eigentlich für andere zwecke ein netbook besorgt zwar das Acer Aspire ONE!

Atom N270 1.6Ghz 1GB ram und Intel Grafik

hab zur gaude mal WOW drauf gehauen und ich muss sagen es läuft nicht so schlecht zwar weniger Grafik aber Latenz perfekt keine Probleme beim spielen da es nicht auf die Grafik ankommt sondern auf die Flüssigkeit im Spiel!


----------



## spectrumizer (20. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit: Ja, langsam nervt die redirect Seite von buffed, die zerschiesst mit Vorliebe Links. Vote 4 Funktion zum ausschalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lösung: TinyUrl.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> für so eine Funktion bin ich auch! Es nervt tierisch, jeden Link nochmal zu bestätigen. Nur damit die (Deppen) Leute aus dem WoW-Forum nicht bei jedem Link ihre Accountdaten angeben und sich nachher wundern dass ihr Account weg ist.



Überall wo das wow logo auftaucht gebe ich meine wow acc-daten an - denn nur das logo an sich sagt ja schon aus, dass die seite von Plissart ist!!1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2009)

johnnypod schrieb:


> Habe mir eigentlich für andere zwecke ein netbook besorgt zwar das Acer Aspire ONE!
> 
> Atom N270 1.6Ghz 1GB ram und Intel Grafik
> 
> hab zur gaude mal WOW drauf gehauen und ich muss sagen es läuft nicht so schlecht zwar weniger Grafik aber Latenz perfekt keine Probleme beim spielen da es nicht auf die Grafik ankommt sondern auf die Flüssigkeit im Spiel!


_Mit 2GB RAM sollte es sogar noch etwas besser laufen.._


----------



## Highscreen (22. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Lösung: TinyUrl.com
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lösung: den Haken setzen auf der Redirect Seite... Is wohl einfacher und den gabs wohl auch von Anfang an nur wollte ihn keiner sehn


----------



## Mikroflame (22. November 2009)

Highscreen schrieb:


> Lösung: den Haken setzen auf der Redirect Seite... Is wohl einfacher und den gabs wohl auch von Anfang an nur wollte ihn keiner sehn



Die Links werden aber trotzdem erschossen,selbst wenn man den Hacken setzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (22. November 2009)

Highscreen schrieb:


> Lösung: den Haken setzen auf der Redirect Seite... Is wohl einfacher und den gabs wohl auch von Anfang an nur wollte ihn keiner sehn


Nur leider wird man trotzdem über die Redirect-Seite geleitet...weswegen die Links am Ende total im Arsch sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber natürlich liegts am Haken O.O


----------



## Soramac (22. November 2009)

Wenn es auch ein Desktop PC sein könnte, würdest du für 450 Euro ein PC kriegen der WoW flüssig darstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. November 2009)

_Ihr schaut schon aufs Datum? Meine Güte.._


----------



## Soramac (22. November 2009)

Pff... bin zu früh aufgestanden.


----------



## Nenjo27 (22. November 2009)

Wenn du etwas mehr Geld ausgeben möchtest ist da hier ganz gut.

http://www.comtech.de/product_info.php?ref...-Softwarepaket*


Wobei ich gerade sehe das da zur Zeit nur 32 bit Vista dabei ist, was bei 4GB Ram natürlich unsinnig ist aber ansonnsten ist das Ding gut.


----------



## Velnias (18. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mit 2GB RAM sollte es sogar noch etwas besser laufen.._




Ich such schon ewig nach so einer ähnlichen Aussage. Ich habe selber das Acer Aspire One und spaßeshalber mal WoW draufgeklatscht und mich würde folgendes interessieren.

- Welches Betriebssystem (WoW kompatibel) braucht am wenigsten Leistung, sodass WoW flüssiger läuft?
- Ich dachte bisher immer das Leistungslimit liegt an der CPU, bringen 2GB Ram statt 1 GB Ram wirklich mehr Leistung? also bemerkbar + X FPS?
- Gibt es einen FPS Unterschied ob ich WoW installiert hab, oder nur den Ordner direkt von einem anderen PC kopiert habe?
- Gibt es sonst irgendwelche Möglichkeiten die FPS zu pushen? (ausser halt Grafik runter zu schrauben)?

Vielen Dank für jegliche Antworten.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Dezember 2009)

gelöscht


----------



## Velnias (21. Dezember 2009)

So ich hab jetzt in mein Acer Aspire One einen weiteren Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher verbaut also habe jetzt 2GB Ram.

Sys Speccs:
Intel Atom 1,60 Ghz
Windows XP Service Pack 2
2 GB Ram
50GB Festplatten Platz frei
sämtliche unnötige Windows Prozesse beendet
Registry Müll entfernt

Zudem habe ich mit dem Tool "GMA Booster" die Core Clock Frequenz des Grafikchips von den runtergetakteten(!) 166 Mhz auf die standard 400 Mhz hochgetaktet, sämtliche Prozesse und Registry Müll gelöscht, was halt ging und dann anschließend WoW gestartet und siehe da - max Details 50 fps. Ne Joke natürlich nicht, das Ganze bringt wenns hochkommt 2-5 fps..mit niedrigsten Grafikeinstellung und einer Auflösung von 1024x600 bin ich mit 8fps durch Orgrimmar geruckelt (Kamera gerade aus, nicht in den Himmel oder auf den Boden schauend). In Räumen dagegen - je nach Spieler Anzahl + Effekte wie Feuer etc. - teilweise bis zu 30fps also komplet flüssig.

Mein Fazit:

Das einzigste was man in WoW mit nem Acer Aspire One machen kann, egal ob 1 oder 2 GB Ram (oder sonstige Tools und Kruscht) ist, das AH checken, im Handelschannel spamen wenn einem langweilig ist. Ansonsten beschränkt sich der Spielspaß auf das Leveln von Twinks in Startgebieten (wobei auch nur eingeschränkt). Low Level Instanzen wie z.B.  HdW können problemlos in 5er Grps gemacht werden da keine allzu große Sichtweite und Animationen geladen werden müssen. (Hab das selbst getestet und konstante 20-27fps finde ich absolut akzeptable hierfür)

Wer wirklich ernsthaft auf einem Netbook spielen möchte sollte noch ein wenig warten. Es gibt derzeit schon einige Netbooks mit Grafikchip, diese sind aber noch sehr teuer. Lieber noch ein paar Monate oder grob gesagt 1 Jahr warten dann sieht die Situation auf dem Markt sicher besser aus. Fakt ist, dass auf jeden Fall das Interesse am Netbook Gaming vorhanden ist, est fehlt eben nur noch an der Technik.

MfG


----------



## EspCap (21. Dezember 2009)

> Core Clock Frequenz des Grafikchips von den runtergetakteten(!) 166 Mhz auf die standard 400 Mhz hochgetaktet


Das hat schon seinen Grund warum der so runtergetaktet ist - in einem Netbookgehäuse lässt sich einfach kaum gute Kühlung erreichen, mit den 400 Mhz wär mir also nicht so wohl... ich hoffe ausserdem dass dir bewusst ist dass dadurch die Garantie verloren geht.


----------



## Velnias (21. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das hat schon seinen Grund warum der so runtergetaktet ist - in einem Netbookgehäuse lässt sich einfach kaum gute Kühlung erreichen, mit den 400 Mhz wär mir also nicht so wohl... ich hoffe ausserdem dass dir bewusst ist dass dadurch die Garantie verloren geht.




Ich hab stest die Temperatur im Auge behalten und es waren nie mehr wie 50 Grad. Wie gesagt das ist ja kein Übertakten das es sich bei 400Mhz um den eigentlichen normal Takt des Chips handelt. Das mit der Garantie ist egal, kann das Gerät theoretisch aus dem Fenster werfen und bekomm ein Ersatzgerät XD

Die Konzepte sind da, die Nachfrage ist zu den Herstellern durchgedrungen, einfach warten dann kommen schon zackige Netbooks auf den Markt mit denen WoW locker spielbar is.


----------



## EspCap (21. Dezember 2009)

Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher, das 400 Mhz der Standardtakt sind... der Unterscheidet sich bei dem Chip je nach dem Chipsatz auf dem er sitzt. Aber ok, wenn das so kalt bleibt ists ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velnias (21. Dezember 2009)

Q.:   2.4x boost without adjusting the voltage (right, Your hardware will not be exposed in any way!), how is it possible?

A.:   A short preamble is needed to explain what makes a GMABooster technology possible. Let's consider an Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 (GMA 950). This integrated solution, while not fully supporting the latest and the most demanding games, still allows a user to enjoy the mass of brilliant gaming hits of all genres. GMA 950 does also fully support Aero and QuartzGL (enhanced GPU-driven user interfaces of Windows® Vista and Mac® OS X). It features a basic video playback acceleration, as well. However, if You have own a laptop/netbook/nettop computer built on Intel® 945GM/GME/GMS or GSE943/940GML/GU Express chipset, the above statements may not be truth for You. These all chipsets are LV (low voltage) versions of what we normally call Intel® 945. Thus, integrated graphics core has been underclocked dramatically: 166/133 MHz instead of 400 MHz (default GMA clock in a "normal" Intel® 945 chipset). But the truth is, the indicated devices could handle up to 400 MHz with ease: at a nominal low voltage, without the loss of system stability, and with minimal to none impact on thermal specifications/battery life (proven by preliminary testing). Here the GMABooster comes! It allows a user, not a manufacturer to choose the desired GMA speed. It combines a sophisticated assembler-level technology and the user-friendly graphic user interface, offering You to near double the GMA core perfomance without even a need to restart a computer. GMABooster may be considered as a safe, free, "software-level" GPU core upgrade!

(Es ist und bleibt eigentlich Schwachsinn einen solchen Chip höher zu takten da die Ressourcen einfach nicht da sind um groß was rauszuholen, bei einigen Spielen hat es halt deutlich einen Fps Schub gebracht - bei WoW halt nicht, wie gesagt ich habs eben nur mal testen wollen um mir eine Meinung drüber bilden zu können und die hab ich jetzt - IT'S SHIT XD )


----------



## OneCe (26. April 2010)

Ich weis es ist spät mit der Antwort, aber für alle die das noch lesen (gegooglt haben) will ich noch einen Tipp geben :
Ich hab zu Weihnachten eine netbook bekommen, nämlich den Eee PC 1005HA-M mit 1Gig ram, den 1,6 Atom N270 prozessor und 160Gig Festplatte.
Ich hab natürlich direkt WoW draufgeschmissen und gemerkt das es eigendlich spielbar ist. Es laggt insgesamt ein bisschen, also die Framerate ist niedrig aber das stört eigendlich nicht.
Es gibt ein Tool was den Intel grafikchip der eingebaut ist soeine art von "übertaktet", was in den Tests eine Steigung von 15% erlangte, nur das es absolut risikofrei ist!
hier GMA Booster: www.gmabooster.com (wenn der link nicht geht dann einfach google gmabooster eingeben)

Also: Das Netbook kostet mit Windows XP SP3 270€, um flüssiger zu spielen würde ich es Auf 2GB aufrüsten (youtube video: link ), dann mit "Fn" (das ist für die blauen tasten bei laptops) + LEERTASTE auf "Super Performance" umstellen, dann noch GMA Booster auf mal 2.4 hochtakten und 
parfait! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netbook ist billig und sieht schick aus und 2GB Laptopram kosten um die 70€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OneCe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. April 2010)

Wenn du den Ram extra aufrüstest, dann brauchst du diesen billigdreck auch nicht zu kaufen!



*HP Compaq Mini 311c-1110EG*

*29cm (11.6") WSVGA LED BrightView* / Intel Atom N270 (1.60Ghz) / *2048MB DDR3* / *320GB HDD* / *NVIDIA ION* / Webcam / *Windows 7 Premium* / 1.17kg! 

Das sollte bisher das beste sein, und mit 355 Euro inkl. Win7Premium unschlagbar für den Preis sein!


----------



## failrage (18. Mai 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Wenn du den Ram extra aufrüstest, dann brauchst du diesen billigdreck auch nicht zu kaufen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sich mein Desktopsystem vor 2 Tagen verabschiedet hat, spiele ich im Moment auf genau diesem System. Von PVP möchte ich abraten, Instanzen laufen aber flüssig bei 20 fps, natürlich sehr geringe Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel und im Treibermenü. Aber für den Notfall gehts. Allerdings würde ich das Gerät nicht extra für WoW kaufen, für den Alltagsgebrauch ist es doch zu langsam.


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt den Energiesparmodus bei Spielen auf Hoechstleistung schalten.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

Ihr mit eurem Energiesparmodus...
Hält sich anscheinend genauso hartnäckig, wie die Ping-Verbesserung-durch-Registryveränderung-Scheiße.
Es bringt nichts. Wirklich.
Schau euch doch mal die Einstellungen an, die man machen kann. Da ist nichts dabei, was die Leistung mindert. Dort gehts um Dinge, wie HDDs nach x Minuten Ruhe deaktivieren, Monitor nach x Minuten ausschalten, Standy-Modus nach x Minuten usw.
Da ist nichts, was in irgendeiner weise dafür verantwortlich sein könnte dass die FPS sinken. NICHTS. Die Formulierung bzw. Übersetzung ist im deutschen nur etwas unglücklich, so dass man bei der Bezeichnung "Höchstleistung" gut und gern zu diesem Schluss kommen könnte.
Höchstleistung sagt nur, dass alle softwareseitigen Energiesparmöglichkeiten deaktiviert werden - sprich: Ungenutzt bleiben.
Einfach auf "ausbalanciert" stellen und die Werte für Stand-By(Energiesparmodus) und Monitorabschaltung auf den gewünschen Wert setzen. Eventuell noch den Wert für die Festplatten und gut ist. Da wird keine Leistung verschenkt, bei "Höchstleistung" allerdings jede Menge Geld sinnlos in die Welt geblasen.
Nebenbei würde ich gerade bei einem Notebook niemals auf diese Mechanismen verzichten. Stichwort Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Also. So stimmt das nicht.

Ich hatte mein MacBook Pro unter Windows auf Sparmodus gehabt. Ich spielte World of Warcraft hab mich gewundert, warum das ruckelt wie sau. Hoechstleistung geschaltet, dann ging es prima. Das hat schon seinen Grund. Besonders bei neueren Laptops wird dann zwischen zwei oder mehreren Grafikkarten geschaltet.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Mai 2010)

Apples neue GPU-Switch-Technik oder Nvidias Optimus haben damit absolut nix zu tun. Die arbeiten völlig unabhängig davon.


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Aber davon abgesehen, hat es bei mir Nutzen gezeigt. Und die Blizzard Techniker empfehlen das in Ihren Foren auch nicht ganz ohne Grund.


----------



## failrage (18. Mai 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurem Energiesparmodus...
> Hält sich anscheinend genauso hartnäckig, wie die Ping-Verbesserung-durch-Registryveränderung-Scheiße.
> Es bringt nichts. Wirklich.
> Schau euch doch mal die Einstellungen an, die man machen kann. Da ist nichts dabei, was die Leistung mindert.
> [...]



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. In den _erweiterten Einstellungen_ kann man - unter anderem - auch den CPU-Takt begrenzen.


----------

